# Makeup Bae Mugshot Going Viral . . .



## awhyley (Aug 5, 2018)

"*On February 6, a bored Perkins decided to demonstrate this glittery makeup look on Facebook Live. Some friends stopped by her dorm after the tutorial to invite her out, but two white Hunt County police officers approached the college student at her car before she could leave.*

"[One officer] asked me for my handicap sticker because I was in a handicap spot," Marshala said, clarifying that her mother whom she often drove around was handicap. "I gave it to him and he brought it back, said everything was clear."

But instead of leaving, the police officer allegedly said, "It smells like weed in here"—Marshala claims it did not—and told her to exit the car so he could search her.

* What the officers found were two grams of weed, which the makeup artist had planned to smoke with her friends, she told As/Is. "And so I went to jail for it with my beat face.” *

Sounds like she's got a new business on her hands.  Hopefully, she's learn her lesson. 
I just can't believe that there's a Twitter account called MugshotBae.  (That's where I pulled the pic).



Link: https://www.buzzfeed.com/patricepec...l&ref=bffbsoml&utm_term=.ooYKOk9yN#.tc8ob4lKP


----------



## qchelle (Aug 5, 2018)

They still lock people up for possession?! What state is this? Smh


----------



## awhyley (Aug 5, 2018)

Texas.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 11, 2018)

I feel like they wanted an easy collar. When they couldn't get it with that parked in a handicap spot they came up with the weed excuse and got lucky.


----------



## lilikoi (Aug 14, 2018)

It's not just the make up, she's really pretty.

It's a shame that she had to go jail and ruin her record for an offense that would be legal elsewhere.


----------



## mensa (Aug 15, 2018)

Hopefully, one day, she can get her record expunged.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 15, 2018)

Poor girl. So pretty too. Its white men making bank on weed in Texas. It's barely legal medicinal and likely none have been caught, but still...they're running around free and she has to spend a night or 2 in jail. The system sucks.


----------



## brownb83 (Aug 24, 2018)

Her lips are perfection!


----------



## Sally. (Aug 25, 2018)

pretty girl. nothing wrong with smoking a little weed with friends. she clearly wasn't distributing. law enforcement in this country always go after black folks for the smallest ish. yet politicians and corrupt white men are commiting "white collar crimes" like tax fraud and bank fraud and only receiving a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2018)

She’s pretty. I hate that she had to go to jail over this, potentially making it harder for her now!


----------



## frida1980 (Aug 25, 2018)

If Felon Bae can get a modeling contract and a heiress, the *least* this young lady should get is a contract with  Maybelline and a new wealthy boyfriend.


----------

